# Schwinn Speedster with 24'' wheels, 3 speed



## HARPO (Oct 31, 2017)

*Opinion time*. I'm going this morning to look at a late 60's Speedster 3-speed in black. All original with an attached (rusty) headlight on the handlebars along with a speedometer (can't see the make, but it isn't Schwinn). Paint overall looks nice...usual light rust on the fender braces and rims. Bike is described as hardly used and put away years ago.
What would be a fair price from my description? I know it's hard to say without a photo.
It looks like a nice bike to detail and hang onto for a while or possibly flip.


----------



## phantom (Oct 31, 2017)

Camel back or straight bar?  19" frame?  Can't guess without a pic.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 31, 2017)

Went to see the bike. It was a Camel Back...in bad shape. Waste of time and gas.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 31, 2017)

LOL! I just found another one...in blue. Appears to be mid to late 60's. If the 3-speed works, any idea as to value?


----------



## Oilit (Nov 1, 2017)

HARPO said:


> LOL! I just found another one...in blue. Appears to be mid to late 60's. If the 3-speed works, any idea as to value?View attachment 700957 View attachment 700958



The lightweights aren't too pricey, but finding them in this condition isn't getting any easier, either. I'd guess somewhere between $125.00 and $250.00, depending on how bad the buyer wants it and how bad the seller needs the money.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 4, 2017)

I just picked up the Speedster. A little worse for wear than I thought from the pictures I had seen, but the 3-speed Sturmey Archer shifter works perfectly. The hub is nice and greasy, so it will shine brightly once the bike is all cleaned. A bit more rust and dings, but it will be fine once I go over it all.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 4, 2017)

But on the good side...I only paid $40 for it...


----------



## HARPO (Nov 6, 2017)

Well, I cleaned the bike up. The paint is what it is, but boy, that old Schwinn chrome is unreal as to how great it cleans up! The hub I knew would look new...and it's dated 7 66. I found a photo of it in the 1966 Schwinn Disneyland Catalog which is pretty cool. The serial number on the frame is B39114. Seems like only the tires were changed and possibly the hand grips.

 

 

 

 

 



Overall I'm pretty happy with it...even though I'm looking to sell it off to someone who will appreciate it and use it.


----------

